# Building own viv



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Right I want to build my own viv

Similar to this:

Was made by Jeff Politt off here:










But in Maple

Just the top bit for now

I want to make 4x2x2 but not sure on exact contiboard sizes to but and just wondering whether it's better to ply or contiboard the back?

Thanks if someone could help me out as I'll be ordering soon as I exactly know what to order, the guy at yard said just take measurements in and they'll cut

And how to screw together etc?

Thank you everyone

Ryan


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Chris25 viv:

I want it basically same as this except bottom bit:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Bump....


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

homebase and B&Q i think sell furniture board in various sizes and finished for reasonable prices, and you could use this to make a viv.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

trw said:


> homebase and B&Q i think sell furniture board in various sizes and finished for reasonable prices, and you could use this to make a viv.


Want to make my own but just need sizes for boards 

Thanks though :2thumb:


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

You will still have to build it, 'finished' just means the edges are maple effect too....
I would still use contiboard for the back to make it very stiff but that is just me :lol2:

Alister


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Alister said:


> You will still have to build it, 'finished' just means the edges are maple effect too....
> I would still use contiboard for the back to make it very stiff but that is just me :lol2:
> 
> Alister


Makes it "heavier" though?

Come on viv makers help :Na_Na_Na_Na: :devil:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it just the cutting sizes u want ?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> Is it just the cutting sizes u want ?


Ye so can get them ordered

He just said bring in sizes I want cut out in


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

For the viv - 2 pieces 2'x2', 3 pieces 4'x2' and 2 pieces 3 or 4"x4'

2x2 for ends
1 of each 4x2 for top, back and bottom
and the smaller bits are for top and bottom of front for glass runners to sit on


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> For the viv - 2 pieces 2'x2', 3 pieces 4'x2' and 2 pieces 3 or 4"x4'
> 
> 2x2 for ends
> 1 of each 4x2 for top, back and bottom
> and the smaller bits are for top and bottom of front for glass runners to sit on


Some people told me that wouldn't work though when screwing together as lose some?

I thought I could just get this but how would I screw together so it's all perfect?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

the best way would be to have 1 27/64" ripped off the back then u can lay it out as in the following drawing. (This is assuming u use 18mm wood) If you have gone for less just take the thickness of the two pieces off the back.


----------



## DaveyB (Sep 22, 2008)

You will need

2x 2'x2'
2x 4'x2'
1x (*)x2'
2x 4'x3"

(*) is 4' minus 2x the thickness of the board you are using so that it fits into the back. If you have it 4' it won't fit into the back. You have to make sure you put the sides and base together in the corect order for this to work. 

Using these measurements you would need to screw each side onto the base so that the bottom has the two sides on top of it. Then attach the top in the same way so that the sides are in between the top and bottom rather than the top and bottom being in between the two sides. Then the back will fit in nicely and give it more support than a flimsy back nailed to it.


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Basically all you need to do is take the thickness of the top and bottom add them together and have that cut off the height of the back, then the ends will fit


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

DaveyB said:


> You will need
> 
> 2x 2'x2'
> 2x 4'x2'
> ...


Ah thank you mate  :no1::no1:



Jay-Jay said:


> Basically all you need to do is take the thickness of the top and bottom add them together and have that cut off the height of the back, then the ends will fit


Thank you aswell Jay  :no1::no1:

What would you recommend me using for back conti or ply? Thanks again


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

conti for strength


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> conti for strength


So 

2 x 600mm
2 x 1200mm
1 x?mm

And what mm for back again will it be

if it's 18mm contiboard take 36mm?

So 1164mm

And if it's 15mm take 30?

So 1170mm?

And the 2 board for runners what size mm for them?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

if you are doing it as per my diagram u will take the 36/30mm off the height of the back not the length.

The runner length would be 4' but you can get away with width smaller than 18/15mm, maybe something closer to width of runner


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> if you are doing it as per my diagram u will take the 36/30mm off the height of the back not the length.
> 
> The runner length would be 4' but you can get away with width smaller than 18/15mm, maybe something closer to width of runner


Okay I know what to order now :2thumb: thanks  now my next trick would be screwing together perfect haha what would I do about putting edge trim on though? Would I just put it on or isit not needed for maple?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you using proper wood or one with trim ?

As for putting together just drill smaller than the screw pilot holes i find it helps. Also countersink them, if you dont have a countersink bit just nick the surface with a bigger drill bit.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> Are you using proper wood or one with trim ?
> 
> As for putting together just drill smaller than the screw pilot holes i find it helps. Also countersink them, if you dont have a countersink bit just nick the surface with a bigger drill bit.


Just using contiboard lol normal maple 1?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

In that case edging trim comes on a roll and you iron it on and then trim the edge if needed.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> In that case edging trim comes on a roll and you iron it on and then trim the edge if needed.


Does it not matter about leaving 1mm off cut or does it just go over the full 1200mm?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

To make a viv like in the picture you will need to have the following cuts;

3 x 1220mm x 610mm 
2 x 1184mm x 610mm 
3 x 100m x 610mm 
2 x 305mm x 610mm 
1 x 610mm x 610mm

Heres a rough sketch on paint to kinda show you how it would all go!










Cheers.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Bexie said:


> To make a viv like in the picture you will need to have the following cuts;
> 
> 3 x 1220mm x 610mm
> 2 x 1184mm x 610mm
> ...


I don't want to make the stand just yet, just the viv?

Thanks though :no1: how come you've added 1220 and 610?


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

hows the viv coming along?....

tip....when you get your board cut mark it out and screw together so that as much of the factory fitted edging is facing out and the sawn edges are against each other.

so if done right on a 4 x 2 x 2 viv all you sould need to edge are the ends of the roof and floor pieces.

for the runners to keep it easy ....buy an 8ft x 150mm and have it cut in half along the length,then cut it to length at home.you will have enough left to have runner boards for your next one and you wont have to edge them


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

chris25 said:


> hows the viv coming along?....
> 
> tip....when you get your board cut mark it out and screw together so that as much of the factory fitted edging is facing out and the sawn edges are against each other.
> 
> ...


Not ordered wood yet haha

Just spoke to guys at wood place

The contiboard is 15mm thick or can order 18mm but takes a week and bit dearer, does anyone use 15mm or would be better with 18mm?


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

18 would be better...to be honest i only use 15 cos its off the shelf,no need to order....do you really need 18 anyway?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

RNelson said:


> Want to make my own but just need sizes for boards
> 
> Thanks though :2thumb:


i honestly dont mean to offend, but you have had several cut lists and step by step guides on how to build a viv and you are still asking " how do i build this viv"???
like a previous thread you did that was basically the same as this, i would still highly reccommend that you bite the bullit and have one built for you. jeff pollit's vivs (like the pic) are of the highest quality and very reasonably priced,even with delivery if needed! how about getting a quote?....................just a thought, and like i said...i honestly dont mean any offence whatsoever. shane


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

ozyshane said:


> i honestly dont mean to offend, but you have had several cut lists and step by step guides on how to build a viv and you are still asking " how do i build this viv"???
> like a previous thread you did that was basically the same as this, i would still highly reccommend that you bite the bullit and have one built for you. jeff pollit's vivs (like the pic) are of the highest quality and very reasonably priced,even with delivery if needed! how about getting a quote?....................just a thought, and like i said...i honestly dont mean any offence whatsoever. shane


Had so many different sizes told to me, just want to make it perfect for the bd =]


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

RNelson said:


> Had so many different sizes told to me, just want to make it perfect for the bd =]


have you worked out how much it will cost you to build it?.....get a quote and compere it to that,think you will be surprised how little differance there is.only really a lot cheaper if your building in white....mine are white cos their in garage so out of sight....and they still cost around 75 to make


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

chris25 said:


> have you worked out how much it will cost you to build it?.....get a quote and compere it to that,think you will be surprised how little differance there is.only really a lot cheaper if your building in white....mine are white cos their in garage so out of sight....and they still cost around 75 to make


It's really the experience and telling people I built that as that's got no price tag on it lol 

It'd be 2 x 610mm
2 x 1190mm x 610mm
1 x 1190 x 580mm
2 1190 x 75mm

What I'll be ordering and it should fit all nicely


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Been quoted all cut £46 in 15mm or £48 in 18mm


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

thats not to bad


----------

